# Purple Tipped Atlantic Anemone question



## kris_leonardi

hi! I have a purple tipped anemone and my older brother says that clownfish don't host that type of anemone. and my clownfish has yet to even touch it. so is this true? thanks in advance!


----------



## archer772

Well if you are talking a Condylactis (i think thats the spelling) then its not very likely that your clowns will ever host it. I wouldnt worry too much about getting a nem because if your clowns are tank raised they may never host depending on what type you have.


----------



## Guy

kris_leonardi said:


> hi! I have a purple tipped anemone and my older brother says that clownfish don't host that type of anemone. and my clownfish has yet to even touch it. so is this true? thanks in advance!


There are no hosting Anemone in the Atlantic.

Typically, Clownfish don't like carrying Anemone around, the Anemone usually host the Clownfish.


----------



## kris_leonardi

thanks!


----------



## Imaexpat2

If its a Condy its for graphic purposes only as previously mentioned. They arent a typical host anemone...they might eat your clown though should it attempt to host on it! Thats an expensive dinner!!!

Clownfish typically host on specific anemones. If you must get a anemone then try to get a Clown fish that will host on a Bubble Tip Anemone. These will host about 14 different species of Clown Fish. There are other Anemones but most are usually considerably more difficult to maintain if they can be located in the market, and may only host one or two types of clownfish.


----------



## kris_leonardi

thank you so much! yea, I'm bring it back to the reef store I got it at. to much trouble to not even have a clown host it. =/ it's already attacked my zoo's multiple times trying to find a good spot! but thank you for your information!


----------



## Imaexpat2

Oh yeah, I almost forgot...Anemones will move around the tank until they find a spot that suits them waterflow wise and light wise and you will need some intense lighting for them.

In a 14 gallon Bio-Cube, even a Bubble Tip will turn it into a species only tank as they can easily reach about 12-14 inches in span when about a year old and inflated fully and will sting the be-jesus out of anything it touches. A Carpet Anemone as beautiful as they look can attain the size of a couple of feet if it lives long enough in your tank just to give you an idea. That being the case I would pass on that idea until you can get a 40 gallon breeder sized tank or bigger. 

There are many substitutes for an Anemone in your tank if you want to experience the Clown Fish Host experience. Xenia and Anthellia are just a couple of corals that are very conducive for this purpose. Others that I have used if they are large speciemens are Hammer Corals, Torch Corals, Grape Corals, Toadstool Leathers (long polyp) and GSP. If Mr Clown Fish has a bit of a problem figureing it out you can use a trick I have used in the past and print out a picture of a Clown hosting on an Anemone and tape it to the side of the tank close to the coral and they will pull a "Monkey see - Monkey do" for you after a while. It sounds stupid, but it does work!


----------



## kris_leonardi

haha thanks, yea I'm aware that they move! mine finally found a spot, but I'm bringing him back today. I used to have a torch before it died from insufficient lighting many months ago, but now I have verrrrry intense lighting so I might pick up a torch and a hammer. =p that "monkey see - monkey do" idea sounds great, I might give it a try! thank you so much!


----------

